# W] everything Death Company WH H] a bit of cash WH SM



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

So i'm looking for a few things, first of I'm looking to start a small army of death company. I also need some witchhunter stuff such as an inqusitor an his dudes!



*I NEED CASH £££ $$$ SO SELLING DIRT CHEAP*






WANTS:

Empire knights

TYRANIDS!!!!!!

genestealers

tervigon

trygons

anything death company

dreads 

squads 

HQ's

stormravens

inqusitor (hopefully a converted plastic one?)

some bodyguards for him

tactical marines

Have: (WOULD ALSO LIKE CASH)

5 seraphim - 
w/1 with flamer

10 repentia 1 mistress -

6 arco flagellents 

3 penitent engines -

1 unbuilt rhino - 

1 built primed black -

1 predator primed black -

2 landspeeders assault cannons and mm 1 primed white 1 primed black

5 assault terminators (painted 3 th ss 2 lc's)

5 terminators (1 cf and sb, 1 pf and ac, 1 pw and sb, 2 pf and sb primed)

belial (just a terminator with out a helmet but has hair also has sword of silence and sb painted)

10 bikes primed white (2 meltas 2 flamers 2 pf's)

1 attack bike w/mm

15 hormagaunts 5 built 10 ubuilt


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

What weapons on the Pred?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I have some tactical marines and a well painted metal version of Astorath the Grim if you are interested?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

predator has lascannons all round

how many tacs? im interested in astorath aswell, what would you want?

also does astorath have any special rule towards the death company


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

He removes the limitation on the amount of Death Company you can have (Sorry in advance if I'm not supposed to post rules. I'm sure the mobs will delete it if that is the case)

As for the number of tactical marines, I've got 30. What would I like? I would like money preferably


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anything else you want cause I spent a bit of the cash, on some cheap tacs. Could the tacs be used as death company by any chance?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sadly, there isn't really anything else I'm interested in. As for being used as, on raiding my bitz box, I might be able to convert 5 into Death Company (i.e. bolt pistol and chainsword) and they are all either in a templar colour scheme, raven guard or undercoated in black, so I don't know if that's much help to you.

I don't know how much you have spent, but if you want them I would be happy to do 10 tacs and Astorath for £15 incl P&P?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

thats a good deal! got any more tacs if so how much would it be for the 

10 tacs and anymore you have for sale
astorath
and those chainsaw and pistol bits?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, one of the chainsword and pistols in on a sergeant (so you know), and I have 2 bolt pistols and 2 plasma pistols and 4 chainswords spare. As for how many more I could send, would 15 + astorath and those bitz for...£20 be agreeable?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

sure im gonna hit the hay so will talk about it tomorrow?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah sure. Drop me a PM and we'll iron out the details.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

updated new wants


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Another Big Update


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

even more added!!!!


----------

